# Jquery Script gesucht



## Ed77 (19. Nov 2010)

Hi. Ich habe mal irgendwo ein jquery Script gesehen, das ein sehr breites horizontales Bild (zb im Header) scrollt, jenachdem wie ich die Maus bewege. Also wenn ich die Maus nach links bewege, scrollt das Bild nach links und nach rechts geht das bild eben nach rechts. Weiß jemand wo ich das finde oder wie man das programmieren könnte?


----------



## Marcinek (19. Nov 2010)

Auf Google.de


----------



## z-mon (19. Nov 2010)

Hi Ed77,

grundsätzlich hat Marcinek Recht. JQuery Tools gibt es viele. Nach nicht einmal einer Minute Suche bin ich auf folgendes Ergebnis gestoßen...

- Die 43 schönsten Jquery Plugins für Webdesign

Viel Spaß


----------



## Ed77 (22. Nov 2010)

Klar habe ich vorher gegooglet. Habe es aber wie gesagt auch nach langem Suchen nicht wiedergefunden. Auf der von z-mon war ich auch schon. Welches meinst du? Bin ich blind?


----------

